
Using Great Customer Service as a Differentiator - pchristensen
http://www.instigatorblog.com/great-customer-servic/2008/07/09/
======
pchristensen
"Be Faster Than Everyone Else. The simplest way to master great customer
support is to be fast. You don’t need an army of customer support people to be
fast, you need an efficient system with multiple channels for handling
inquiries."

This made Coordinatr (now Anyvite) stand out to me. They have a feedback box
on every page and they responded to every comment I made within minutes (even
late at night or early in the morning. pg must beat that point home, because
I've had similar good experiences with the SnapTalents and DropBoxes.

~~~
pg
When you email Wufoo, they respond before you can hit "send."

~~~
pchristensen
That's going on the "Has PG ever made a joke online?" list.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=234582>

